# Should we add a breeding section to the GTAaquaria roster?



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Figured I'd get the ball rolling on this.

In reference to this thread: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9628

A breeding section seemed to be the one which received the most positive feedback so I figure it's a good place to start. Since we can't predict how many people will vote on this, let's say that if 65% + of those who do vote, vote yes then we'll ask Holocron to add it. If it's 50% + I guess we'll let a mod decide .

So, do you want to add a breeding section to the forum where we can discuss techniques for breeding fish, inverts etc., share tips, tricks and experiences. 
Yes or no are the only options.

The poll will expire in 30 days (after Sept 22, 2009)
It's not a political or divisive issue so I made the poll public so you can see how the vote goes.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

absolutely yes!


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ya for sure we need one. it is an important part of the hobby in my opinion.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yes, it's an important part of the hobby. but further splitting up the forums would be detrimental. This is a rather small forum. If we sub divide, they'll seem unfrequented and wont get tonnes of action. I vote no.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I disagree. I think a lot of people visit this forum but never post. More forums might give someone more incentive to get started and actually generate more activity.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lets not go into the agree/disagree on here.....since its not going to go anywhere like the other thread. But we will know what the general public wants by the end of this poll XD


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> lets not go into the agree/disagree on here.....since its not going to go anywhere like the other thread. But we will know what the general public wants by the end of this poll XD


I agree LMAO


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

While it would be interesting to have people share information on breeding and rearing livestock, there simply isn't enough being posted already to justify a new section for it - the last threads I can recall on breeding are your Cochus and Sunstar's snails. Sure, that's more action than the Cichlid section sees, but that's not saying much.

I think the general discussion of FW topics suffices for now for breeding discussions, regardless of what the outcome of the poll is.

If people want a breeding section, then lets see way more breeding logs and breeding questions.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think there are quite a few threads regarding spawns and baby platies and guppies.

It is a good start for a beginner, and I think the rest of us who are a bit more advanced can have more of an outlet there.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would post my spawns more and whatnot if I did not feel like I was repeating myself in the FWGD


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Well Holocron said he would make adjustments according to the favored opinion. So lets just go with what the vote ends up deciding.....the worse possible scenario is collapse that at a later time if its really "useless"


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Other forums that are busier than this one, have reduced the number of sections. There seems to be a general decline in usage in many of the forums I frequent. There are just too many for them all to be busy. The only exception is cichlid-forum.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

stickied the thread for ya there 

Its...not a biggie. If holocron is cool with adding it for you guys then I don't see an issue. We've done it before for people like the discus and the saltwater. If it dies, it dies.. If it grows, well whoopie!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks jess


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Hitch said:


> Well Holocron said he would make adjustments according to the favored opinion. So lets just go with what the vote ends up deciding.....the worse possible scenario is collapse that at a later time if its really "useless"


I mjst have missed this.. where is that post?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9628&page=2

7th post from the top


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was just going to go look for that thread as I remembered it too.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol.....saved ya the trouble


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I think what I would like to see most out of it is more or less of an Information section where although even if it did not have a new msg every day it would be a place where new/old members can go to look up info on a species they wish to breed Or of course ask about something , lol I am sure people would jump on a question about breeding since a lot of people here have.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I think a breeders log thread that breeders can update with new spawns and projects would be a fun idea. Everyone could do their own thread also but I think that would get cluttered and ignored.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I missed the poll but I'm in favour. Ironically the subdivisions are already too fine in some cases.

Recently people were posting Discus pics in the Cichlid forum. 

So if there is a breeding one, and you're breeding discus.... Do you post in discus, or breeding?

Nevertheless, Breeding is a sub-interest area that is huge in the hobby. So a forum for that would be a step forward. 

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

We have too few users and too many categories as it is. There doesn't need to be this many it makes forum browsing difficult. We need FW/SW/Planted/For Sale/Marketplace discussion/General discussion. That's it IMO.


----------



## marbss (Feb 11, 2010)

yes that would be great. a forum and then maybe a wiki on breeding different types. ?? just thoughts


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

yes by all means?
We could also open a auction section for those intending to sell there product/fish.

5% of the winning bid will be retain by the site for maintenance.
After reading there is a site for USA auction sellers called the www.aquabid.com, we could do it here in canada. check the site out.

thanks

dp


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> yes by all means?
> We could also open a auction section for those intending to sell there product/fish.
> 
> 5% of the winning bid will be retain by the site for maintenance.
> ...


Aquabid is also Canadian.. there are many Canadian sellers on Aquabid.


----------

